# Mass BR Sink Codes



## Marcia (Apr 19, 2018)

I have a modular home and the plumber is ready to connect my sinks.  I have two vessel sinks and he will not install them unless they are Massachusetts approved.  How do I know if they are? What is the Mass code on vessel sinks?  He wasn't much help in asking what specifics are.


----------



## north star (Apr 19, 2018)

*$ ~ $*

Marcia,

*1st,* ...Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !  

*2nd,* ...whichever town \ city \ county \ borough you are located in,
...can you take a picture or the box or a Brand & Model Number to
the Building Official or whomever is in charge of regulating your
Codes, and get their approval, or maybe even a telephone call
will provide you with a satisfactory answer.

*3rd,* ...where are you located ?

*$ ~ $*


----------



## steveray (Apr 20, 2018)

Mass is weird with alot of stuff, it might be that there is no "overflow" drain in most vessels. Hopefully one of our Mass guys sees this and chimes in...


----------



## mark handler (Apr 20, 2018)

Massachusetts Accepted Plumbing Products Online System
https://licensing.reg.state.ma.us/p...e=spec&model=&product=&description=&psize=200


----------



## ADAguy (May 4, 2018)

MH, you are "so" on top of it!


----------



## cda (May 4, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## cda (May 4, 2018)

https://licensing.reg.state.ma.us/pubLic/pl_products/pb_faq.asp


----------



## cda (May 4, 2018)

http://m.ccpga.com/app/check-a-product-acceptance/4805785/36/


----------



## cda (May 4, 2018)

http://offonatangent.blogspot.com/2012/10/accepted-plumbing-products.html?m=1


----------

